# Sweden Allsvenskan 22-24.09



## A_Skywalker (Sep 22, 2008)

Halmstad v Orebro

22/09/2008 18:00 BST
  1.85 3.40 4.00 All Bets (23) 
Trelleborg v GIF Sundsvall

22/09/2008 18:00 BST
  1.85 3.40 4.00 All Bets (23) 
Norrkoping v Malmo FF

23/09/2008 18:00 BST
  3.083 3.30 2.20 All Bets (23) 
Elfsborg v Hammarby

23/09/2008 18:45 BST
  1.65 3.60 5.00 All Bets (22) 
Gefle v GAIS

24/09/2008 18:00 BST
  2.35 3.30 2.818 All Bets (23) 
Helsingborg v Kalmar FF

24/09/2008 18:00 BST
  2.50 3.30 2.625 All Bets (23) 
IFK Gothenburg v Ljungskile

24/09/2008 18:00 BST
  1.40 4.30 7.50 All Bets (23) 
Djurgaarden v AIK

24/09/2008 19:00 BST
  2.55 3.30 2.60 All Bets (23)


----------

